

Sorry, Mark. Facebook needed Silicon Valley - hshah
http://gigaom.com/2011/11/03/sorry-mark-facebook-needed-silicon-valley/

======
paulnelligan
There's no point in saying that if he was starting facebook knowing what he
knows now, he would do things differently ...

The reason he knows what he knows now is BECAUSE he started facebook!

------
joejohnson
>>Could Facebook could have started in Timbuktu?

That's a terrible opening line

